# Formula feeding ladies - when did you have a period after giving birth?



## Sparkledust09

Hi ladies, as the post title says really, if you formula feed when did you have your first period after delivery of your baby? Also, was it particularly heavy? Reason I ask is I bottle feed Jessica, she is 7 weeks 2 days old, and I still haven't had a period yet :confused::confused:


----------



## loulou10

i stopped bleeding 3 weeks after having her had a weeks break then had a period so 4 weeks hun.xx


----------



## Scampie

My bleeding has been on and off since having him, but around a week ago it seemed like it got really heavy and bright red again for a couple of days. I also seemed to have a slightly bloated tummy. Im not sure if this was a period or not.


----------



## Eala

I had my first period 4 week after my lochia stopped (which was at 6 weeks). So 10 weeks after birth, all in :)


----------



## mrsraggle

About 6 weeks.


----------



## Squidge

5 weeks.


----------



## purpledaisy2

LO was 10 weeks old when mine returned x


----------



## xbabybumpx

Still havint had mine yet x


----------



## shayandbump

I bled for roughly 4 weeks after the birth. When it stopped I had a couple of days break and then my period started. Apart from being a bit heavier and lasting a bit longer than normal it was pretty much the same as before I had her.


----------



## Tasha360

i bled for 1 week after the birth had a bit of spotting 8 weeks after the birth and normal period return when lo was 12 weeks but then i had one day of bleeding last week so dont really know whats goin on now lol x


----------



## MissBroody

6 weeks post-partum
xx


----------



## littleblonde

I stopped bleeding at 6 weeks and had my 1st period at 10 weeks. However i did BF for the 1st 4 weeks.


----------



## debjolin

Emily is 9 weeks old and im still waiting for my period.


----------



## emmad339

I bled for 3-4 weeks after having the twins, then had a break for 4 weeks and period returned when the babies were 8 weeks old


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Baby was 7 weeks old when I got mine. They were quite heavy and still are, but they would have been anyway before I had him. xx


----------



## lisa9999

12 weeks x


----------



## mandylou

i still havent had mine...


----------



## CormacksGirl

8 weeks!! Bled for 4 weeks stopped for two then started my period at the start off the 8th week after delivery!!!


----------



## Embovstar

I stopped bleeding at 5 weeks and got my period at 8 weeks.

Nicola xx


----------



## Sparkledust09

Thanks very much for all your replies ladies, feel less concerned now xxx :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I bled for 3 weeks after birth and I had my first period at 6 weeks. If I'm totally honest it was horrendous. It was horrible. I was changing pads every half an hour. Although I had the implant fitted 3 days after my period started and it within two days it had slowed right down.


----------



## mandylou

ok now im beginning to worry.... is it bad if i havent had one at over 3 months PP? i bled for 4 weeks after birth, but since then nothing.... thats 10 weeks after bleeding from birth?


----------



## little_em

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago at 13 weeks. x


----------



## caz81

6 weeks, and yes it was very heavy!!


----------



## Sparkledust09

mandylou said:


> ok now im beginning to worry.... is it bad if i havent had one at over 3 months PP? i bled for 4 weeks after birth, but since then nothing.... thats 10 weeks after bleeding from birth?

I don't know what's normal but I think from reading this there are so many variations I'm sure you are fine:hugs:


----------



## aliss

Nothing yet!


----------



## aliss

aliss said:


> Nothing yet!

Geez didn't I just post this hours ago?? NVM, got it today at 5 weeks!


----------



## mandylou

Sparkledust09 said:


> mandylou said:
> 
> 
> ok now im beginning to worry.... is it bad if i havent had one at over 3 months PP? i bled for 4 weeks after birth, but since then nothing.... thats 10 weeks after bleeding from birth?
> 
> I don't know what's normal but I think from reading this there are so many variations I'm sure you are fine:hugs:Click to expand...

haha i think i jinxed it i got it today lol


----------



## Sparkledust09

wish mine would start so i can get back on the pill...Jessica 8 weeks on sat so hopefully not too much longer! Pleased you got yours lol xx


----------



## K1mberley

Just over 2 weeks for me, got my period today got up this morning and started getting familiar back ache :( then heavy bleeding after my bath so yip my dreaded period and period pain are already back with avengance!


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi i was breastfeeding untill 6 weeks ,stopped bleeding after 3 weeks.then had a period at 6 weeks and the 2nd period i had was mega heavy with clots (tmi)xx


----------

